# HTML und CSS gelernt, nun PHP?



## AbsolutStorm (26. März 2012)

Ey, ich würde mir gerne mal eine andere Meinung einholen und ich denke das ich die mir hier holen kann.
Ich habe letzte Woche angefangen mir HTML und CSS beizubringen über de.selfhtml.org. Ich habe jetzt mit der Hilfe von der Seite eine kleine Homepage erstellt und habe meiner Meinung nach jetzt ein paar Grundkenntnisse.
Wäre es Sinnvoll jetzt direkt weiterzumachen mit PHP lernen oder sollte ich jetzt erstmal richtig klarkommen mit HTML und CSS?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
AbsolutStorm


----------



## ec_chrischan (26. März 2012)

Würde als nächsten Schritt Java Script (JS) vorschlagen.


----------



## derP4computer (26. März 2012)

> Ich habe jetzt mit der Hilfe von der Seite eine kleine Homepage erstellt  und habe meiner Meinung nach jetzt ein paar Grundkenntnisse


Hast du sie hochgeladen, bzw. hast du einen Link wenn es dir nichts ausmacht?


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. März 2012)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du sie hochgeladen, bzw. hast du einen Link wenn es dir nichts ausmacht?



Ne habe ich noch nicht, aber ich kann sagen das nicht viel drauf zu sehen sein würde, außer ein Banner, eine Navigation links, ein Inhalt rechts daneben und eine Fußzeile. ^^


----------



## Mashed (26. März 2012)

Wenn du eine serverseitige Sprache lernen willst, könntest du auch lernen, Java-Servlets zu programmieren. Erstens ist PHP eine hässliche Sprache, und zweitens kannst du deine Java-Kenntnisse anschließend auch anders nutzen.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. März 2012)

Mashed schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine serverseitige Sprache lernen willst, könntest du auch lernen, Java-Servlets zu programmieren. Erstens ist PHP eine hässliche Sprache, und zweitens kannst du deine Java-Kenntnisse anschließend auch anders nutzen.



Aber php ist doch nicht schlecht für Homepages oder? Ist doch vielfältig


----------



## Kel (26. März 2012)

Mashed schrieb:


> Wenn du eine serverseitige Sprache lernen willst, könntest du auch lernen, Java-Servlets zu programmieren.


Java-Applets sind eigentlich sogut wie ausgestorben (was ich auch sehr befürworte).

Ich würde JS/PHP nehmen, wenn du weiter Webseiten designen willst.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:
			
		

> Java-Applets sind eigentlich sogut wie ausgestorben (was ich auch sehr befürworte).
> 
> Ich würde JS/PHP nehmen, wenn du weiter Webseiten designen willst.



Jo habe vor gut 2 Stunden angefangen mit PHP, ich denke wenn ich davon ein wenig Ahnung habe lässt sich schon eine relativ gute Seite erstellen


----------



## Ahab (29. März 2012)

Ich empfehle dringendst Ruby, in Verbindung mit Ruby on Rails (Framework). 

Ich bin darin selbst nicht firm, habe aber zwei Kommilitonen, die man ohne Vorbehalt als PHP-Profis einstufen kann. Die haben sich jetzt vor kurzem in Ruby verliebt (das ist keineswegs übertrieben). Sie haben sich Tutorials durchgelesen und Videos angesehen und kamen aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Der eine hat seit langem mal wieder richtig Spaß am Entwickeln, er ist total glücklich (sinngemäß zitiert) und macht das seit langem mal wieder als richtige Freizeitbeschäftigung.  Er war entsetzt, wieviel Zeit er mit PHP "verschwendet" habe und will nie wieder etwas anderes machen. 

Ich hoffe hier kommt genug Euphorie rüber. ^^ PHP ist wirklich eine ganz üble Sache, ich hatte letztes Semester damit zu tun und werde sie gewiss nie nie wieder anrühren, wenn mir nicht gerade jemand eine Pistole an den Hinterkopf drückt.  

Jedoch würde auch ich dir raten erst einmal Javascript zu lernen. Das ist neben HTML und CSS eine sehr wichtige Grundvoraussetzung zum Seitenbauen. Für das was du geschildert hast, kommst du vorerst auch ohne PHP oder Ruby aus. Das kommt erst bei wirklich komplexen Projekten  zum Tragen  - Foren, CMS (Content Management Systeme), Online Shops, um nur ein paar Anwendungen zu nennen.


----------



## Ezio (29. März 2012)

Mach nur mit PHP weiter. JS wirst du nur selten benötigen und Java Applets sind genau wie Flash am aussterben.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (29. März 2012)

Jo ich bin dabei am PHP lernen  macht spaß aber ist finde ich recht kompliziert 
Naja übung macht den Meister


----------



## Mashed (30. März 2012)

Also, nachdem hier einige zu blöd zum Lesen sind, ich habe von Java-*Servlets* geredet. Auch wenn ich Java nicht mag, halte ich das für eine sehr vielseitige Option, weil wie gesagt auch auf andere Gebiete erweiterbar. Der Vorschlag mit Ruby ist allerdings auch nicht außer Acht zu lassen. Schau dir die Sprache an, wenn sie dir gefällt, hast du damit wahrscheinlich mehr Freude als mit PHP.(PHP ist IMHO wirklich keine gute Programmiersprache, auch wenn sich damit schnell einmal eine Webseite zusammenstümpern lässt)


----------



## Verox (31. März 2012)

Php ist einfach nur hässlich ohne Ende. Kann mir kein Stückchen Code merken außer <? >  das Fragezeichen steht dort also zurecht. Finde es umständlich, komisch ausgedrückt und unlogische Syntax . Alleine diese verschachtelungen ...... Meide es so oft es geht.... Problem .... Es ist in der Tat schnell etwas zamgestümpert ...


----------



## ofhouse (1. April 2012)

Also "lernen" wie in der Schule sollte man Programmiersprachen eigentlich nicht 

Die Grundvoraussetzungen ja (Anlegen von Variablen etc.), aber am besten lernt man das im Anwendungsfall, d.h. an einem aktuellen Problem.
Für PHP kann ich das hier empfehlen: Quakenet/#php Tutorial - de - Einleitung (Es bringt jedenfalls nichts, sich als Anfänger ein 500 Seiten langes Buch zu kaufen, um alles auswendig zu lernen)
Am schönsten zu lernen sind eigentlich objektorientierte Sprachen, die sind im Web-Bereich aber eher an einer Hand abzuzählen 
Ruby (on Rails) finde ich da eine gute Alternative, habe aber selbst noch kaum mit gearbeitet, was sich hoffentlich bald ändern wird.
Ein schönes Einsteiger-Tut zu Ruby: Code School - TryRuby (Englisch)

PS: Lass dich nicht verunsichern, ich habe mit C++ begonnen und finde z.B. PHP deutlich schöner zu programmieren, weil es in manchen Fällen flexibler ist und gerade für Einsteiger einfacher ist auf Funktionen zuzugreifen.
Da du mit PHP später zwingend zu MySQL kommst, ist das kein schlechter Weg


----------



## AbsolutStorm (1. April 2012)

ofhouse schrieb:
			
		

> Also "lernen" wie in der Schule sollte man Programmiersprachen eigentlich nicht
> 
> Die Grundvoraussetzungen ja (Anlegen von Variablen etc.), aber am besten lernt man das im Anwendungsfall, d.h. an einem aktuellen Problem.
> Für PHP kann ich das hier empfehlen: Quakenet/#php Tutorial - de - Einleitung (Es bringt jedenfalls nichts, sich als Anfänger ein 500 Seiten langes Buch zu kaufen, um alles auswendig zu lernen)
> ...



Jo bei quake net "lerne" ich gerade 
Finde es aber auch schwer zu verstehen, aber das wird schon 
Danke!


----------

